
MSG in Chinese restaurants isn't unhealthy – you're just racist, activists say - Tomte
https://edition.cnn.com/2020/01/18/asia/chinese-restaurant-syndrome-msg-intl-hnk-scli/index.html
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
I've worked at a Chinese restaurants that had "No MSG" emblazoned on the menu.
Some restaurant owners actually used this as a reason to charge more per dish.

